# Moldy Gun Leather



## Welshmom

Just pulled an older holster out of the back of my gun safe, been in there quite a while. It's got several patches of mold on it. 

I could just wipe it off with a damp cloth, but is there anything I should do to treat it or clean it up better?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Welshmom said:


> Just pulled an older holster out of the back of my gun safe, been in there quite a while. It's got several patches of *mold* on it.
> 
> I could just wipe it off with a* damp *cloth, but is there anything I should do to treat it or clean it up better?


"Damp" is the problem.

You have too much moisture in the safe.
Use a dehumidifier or a small heat source to help with that.

Let the leather dry completely, then use saddle soap or a leather conditioner from an auto parts store to restore.

http://www.deansafe.com/moisture-humidity-and-gun-safes.html


----------



## Cabin Fever

In a related question, how does one clean and prevent the greenish-blue crud that forms around brass rivets?

I have four M1907 rifle slings that are 70 to 100 years old. I keep the slings dry and oiled. But, this care does not seem to keep this green stuff from growing.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

the green that grows is copper oxidation , brass is a mix of copper and zinc 

cleaning it can be done a few ways , vinegar and Iodized salt is one way 

after cleaning you can soak the brass in hot water and citric acid it gives the brass a dull finish this is sort of like bluing for brass it won't keep it from ever getting green again but it will take longer because the surface is pre-oxidized from a different chemical reaction then neutralized with a rinse in tap water.

the problem is I don't know what soaking leather in citric acid does but if you have a test subject that isn't of value or can remove the brass hardware you can treat it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Cabin Fever said:


> In a related question, how does one clean and prevent the greenish-blue crud that forms around brass rivets?
> 
> I have four M1907 rifle slings that are 70 to 100 years old. I keep the slings dry and oiled. But, this care does not seem to keep this green stuff from growing.


I'd try waxing them.
It's mainly corrosion from oxygen exposure.

A clear lacquer would also work.

I'd clean them with a brass or stainless brush if you can do it without harming the leather. If not then some fine steel wool should work.


----------



## jwal10

Called verdigris. white wine vinegar and a Q-tip. Wood toothpick or popsicle sticks. Dremel tool with soft plastic rotary brush. Needs gotten off, especially rivets because it will push the washer off the back if left. Also eats up the leather. I have heard a little WD-40 on a Q-tip will protect it. I just use warm neatsfoot oil worked into the leather....James


----------



## alleyyooper

Too much humidity/ moisture in the gun safe. I would not be surprised if you don't find some bits of rust on your guns.

I have a big golden rod in my safe it is as dry as a bone in there. So dry it is where I store my reloading primers.











They are not all that expensive either.

 Al


----------



## Shrek

Any safe, be it a business safe, fire safe, gun safe etc. should be opened at least once or twice a week for 30 minutes or so to allow it to ventilate even if mil std grade desiccant packs are stored in the safe also.

As far as leather mold and brass oxidation, that is what saddle soap cleaner / leather lubricant and brass cleaner are made for.

I generally clean and treat my holsters during my scheduled weapon wipe downs.

When I clean my riggings, I always hear my father's voice in my head reminding me to be sure to clean and lube the leather all the way to the brass and not get any of the brass cleaner on the leather, adding if I did my rigging cleaning that sloppy when he was in the military I would be cleaning my rigging in the bottom of the hole I just got done digging :rotfl:


----------

